# Caesar Creek Bass Tournament



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

We Are Having A Bass Tournament At Caesar Creek Lake (wellman Ramp) Saturday Night Sept.13th 6:00pm-1:00am Cost $15.00 Per Person (2 Person Team)/optional $5.00 Big Fish Pot. Rules: Artificial Bait Only/15 Inch Min. Size/5 Fish Per Team/largemouth And Smallmouth/spotted Bass Only/weigh-in Time Will Be 1:00am, You Have To Be Back At The Ramp By 1:00am/short Fish Will Not Be Weighed/only One Dead Fish Can Be Weighed In Per Team/dead Fish Penility Is Half The Weight Of Dead Fish .if You Leave Before Tourment End Your Forfiet Your Money.in The Case Of No Fish Weighed In All Money Will Be Refunded.100% Pay Back To First Place Only .if You Have Any Questions You Can Send Me A Message Or Post A Reply Here And That May Help Others With Questions.we Are A Small Group Of Guys (8-15 Boats) We Are Competitive But We Also Keep It Friendly And Enjoyable.hope To See Some New People And The Guys And Gals Who Fished With Us The Last Time At Cowan.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Will try to be there.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like rain think will pass


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Is it still on? I'm planning on attending with a partner.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

my partner cant make it..so im in need of one if anyone is looking for one? ive got a boat ..or if anyone has an extra seat on theirs let me know..or call me 937-902 0793 -jeff


----------

